# Dole Fraud



## paybacktime (10 Mar 2011)

An aquaintance of mine is currently on the dole and has been for 3 years now.
He has also been working for the last 2 of these years and now earns quite a sizeable sum without paying a cent in tax and also collecting the dole.

I work hard and pay my taxes etc and it really annoys me to see this clown laughing at me and my friends. He is quite open about what he is doing so I would imagine his intelligence level isn't the best. With the country in the mess it's in it's disgraceful that people like hime flaunt tax fraud openly.

I would like to report him to Revenue. Is there a procedure/email address or a phone number that I can ring to do this?


----------



## Olympian (10 Mar 2011)

Reporting Suspected Social Welfare Fraud

https://www.welfare.ie/EN/Secure/Pages/ReportSuspectFraud.aspx


----------



## donee (10 Mar 2011)

paybacktime said:


> An aquaintance of mine is currently on the dole and has been for 3 years now.
> He has also been working for the last 2 of these years and now earns quite a sizeable sum without paying a cent in tax and also collecting the dole.
> 
> I work hard and pay my taxes etc and it really annoys me to see this clown laughing at me and my friends. He is quite open about what he is doing so I would imagine his intelligence level isn't the best. With the country in the mess it's in it's disgraceful that people like hime flaunt tax fraud openly.
> ...


 no wonder the Brits ruled us for so long
he is'nt a banker is he?


----------



## niceoneted (10 Mar 2011)

I think you would be doing this country a great social duty in reporting him. 
It is a disgrace that this can still be going on in this country. 
I hope that with peoples wages lowering and outputs increasing that they will all start to do the morally correct thing in reporting such offenders. 
Fair play to you.


----------



## horusd (10 Mar 2011)

Welfare fraud is getting to be more like drink driving - totally unacceptable. Report the guy asap.


----------



## callybags (11 Mar 2011)

Slightly off topic, but should David Lawlor, who claimed that two poeple turned down a job offer because they said they were better off on benefits, have reported them to Social Welfare?

Is it not the case that you have to be actively seeking work in order to claim bemefits?

Seems to me that there is something fundamentally wrong if someone can "choose" not to work and still receive benefits.


----------



## Slaphead (11 Mar 2011)

callybags said:


> Slightly off topic, but should David Lawlor, who claimed that two poeple turned down a job offer because they said they were better off on benefits, have reported them to Social Welfare?
> Is it not the case that you have to be actively seeking work in order to claim bemefits?
> Seems to me that there is something fundamentally wrong if someone can "choose" not to work and still receive benefits.



He should and the OP should do also. I wouldnt mind the high social welfare rate as long as it was regulated well, too many jokers around.


----------

